# Will there be a fee for my background check for my hand gun in Wa state and will an



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

arrest for harrasement with no conviction possibly cause me problems?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

yes and maybe


----------



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

So what would prevent me if there was no conviction?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

from form 4473

b. Are you under indictment or information in any court for a felony, or any other crime, for which the judge could imprison you for more than one vear?

AND

h. Are you subject to a court order restraining you from harassing, stalking, or threatening your child or an intimate partner or child of such partner'?

this is just the federal form for a FFL purchase

if you are talking about a CCW, then you will also have to go thru your local sheriff and his ability to deny you is much more lenient


----------



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

No this happened in 2001.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

then if you answer the questions honestly, and you dont have any other disqualifying answers on the 4473, shouldnt be a problem for a ffl purchase. 

washington permits private party sales, no background check required.

the harassment arrest may be an issue for any CCW tho, depends on the facts and the issuing authority.


----------



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

New to all this,what is a ccw?


----------



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

never mind got it.Not an issue as of now.I'm just concerned with my right to own.Thanks Ted.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

LyleLovett666 said:


> never mind got it.Not an issue as of now.I'm just concerned with my right to own.Thanks Ted.


youre welcome


----------

